# Just bought my first Sail Boat, don't know how to Sail :P



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hey all, My wife has been wanting a Sail Boat for a while, we were on Vacation and came across one an old Sailor was departing with. He had limited info on the actual boat, but released it to me cheap enough we are going to begin to restore her and I will be on these forums for a while.

My knowledge has been building quickly and now we are ready to purchase the needed restoring parts. The main problem we are having is we can not find any info on the model, the HIN tells us the manufacturer and date but no mention of the model. I am hoping that some of you may be able to help to passionate amatures . 



Talk to you all soon!

Jay & Tri


----------



## sailtimeci (Dec 10, 2006)

Ok I give, What is the manufacturer and the HIN # ?

If you dont know how to sail another good thing to put on your to do list is take lessons!

Having restored 2 old Venture sailboats (hull#6 of a 17 and a 23 cutter) i can tell you it is not at all like restoring a car. It is better, unless you are talking about a 1900-1960 woodie, to upgrade the boat with new parts as you go through it.

Good luck and have fun!
Chris


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey masta - welcome to SN dude. None of us knew how to sail either at one point. We got better. Some of these guys got WAY better. You'll like it here.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Post the HIN, it actually tells what model and year the boat is. And if you really own it, you should have gotten a title that alleges what year and model it is to confirm this.

If he didn't know what he was sailing...pardon me for thinking he might have known very well what is was and trying to sucker some newbies by playing dumb. You'll know soon enough.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

BTW the HIN is like a VIN on a car... usually located on the back end of the cockpit where the tiller would be (centerline - aft) - required after 1980 I think...Your title will have it as well...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

(I didn't know if it would be appropriate to post the info w/o being asked to by your community, that's why no info, new to this  )
Wow! great responses, I think I'll like it here. I found a different forum or two and the responses were waay too slow. Well, I do have the HIN, and below is the info I was able to get on her so-far. I am also posting a scanned pic of the title, I had this title confirmed by the Florida agency and it came back clean, this way everyone can see why I am soo . I really need help, the boat is a pretty lil one. I am also going to post a few pics to help.

Guys/Gals I am an independant person as is my wife, we have exhausted every possible venue we can imigane, this is why we are trying to find a community to belong to, Thanks again for all your help.

*THE INFO I WAS ABLE TO FIND:*
HIN: TSAE00330180 
Model Year: 1980 
Certification Year: 1980 (January) 
Manufacturer: EXPLORER YACHT INC 
Not your manufacturer? Click here. 
Manufacturer City/State: OLDSMAR FL 
*not my manufacturer link*:The first three characters of the HIN designate the manufacturer of the vessel. The first three characters of the HIN you have entered, TSA, designate EXPLORER YACHT INC as the manufacturer. However, the following makes are all of the same manufacturer:
• SOUTH COST BOAT CO



















http://usera.ImageCave.com/brassstaxxx/SailBoat/hin.JPG

Please help me help her go home. (I know she needs work, but the hull is sound, and clean!)
Thanks again all!!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Interesting looking little boat.. dramatic sheer line indeed... From the HIN it looks like it's hull#33? Funny that nothing comes up on a Google search if that many were made.

Best of luck getting things back to together!


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Congrats on the new boat.

I believe what you may have is a 1980 South Coast Explorer 21.

There is an owner's association ( South Coast Owner's Association ) that might be helpful to you.

Also, some photos of an E21 here:

South Coast Sailor Talk...... The #1 South Coast Site on the Web! - 1981 Explorer 21

P.S. The title is missing one of the digits that appears in the HIN. You might want to get that corrected when you register/title the boat in your name.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

MastaFunk,
Welcome to sailnet (aka, SN, SiNcity etc). Yes, there is a lot of activity on this site compared to some others and most of the folks here know a lot about boats. 
Your boat looks like a nice starter boat for the following reasons:
- it has a trailer (much cheaper then a slip or mooring - storage in your own back yard is way cheaper then a boat yard too)
- 21' is a good size, not too big, yet not really small (everything costs by the foot)
- 1980 makes it an older boat but not as old as some of them (like mine)

I assume you have the mast and boom and maybe even some sails for her? Did she come with an outboard engine?
Is the trailer in good shape? Do you have an adequate tow vehicle for it (you need to know the weight of the boat and the rated towing capacity of your vehicle)?

Congrats and good luck.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

CalebD said:


> MastaFunk,
> Welcome to sailnet (aka, SN, SiNcity etc). Yes, there is a lot of activity on this site compared to some others and most of the folks here know a lot about boats.
> Your boat looks like a nice starter boat for the following reasons:
> - it has a trailer (much cheaper then a slip or mooring - storage in your own back yard is way cheaper then a boat yard too)
> ...


Hey thanks, Yes she came with 2 sets of sails/Jibs, the mast/boom are both in good shape, I just have to find the bolts to reconnect it, the Stainless guide wires are not horrible, but we are replacing them anyways because the do show sleight signs of ware. The pulpit needs to be replaced (where is the best place to get those, or should it be custom?), and the same w/ the outboard, from what I can gather from the identical boats 9.9 is common, and from what I gather it will have to be 20" or better (recommendations please). Trailer is worth what we paid for the boat and my v-6 truck can do it as long as I don't push-it too hard, she did well on the 30 mile trip home. We will also have to replace the deck hardware, but all the original teak for the external is present/removed, the hull is very sound and has no weak points I can find. *Edit* Also a rudder, I found a reply in a thread from PBzeer for IdaSailor, they have rudders for a SC22, thats probably what I will try unless someone advises otherwise. A lot of other work (re-assemble only, minor superficial fiberglass touch-ups)will also be necessary, we knew this going in and I prefer this because I have an engineer mind, and 1k for the boat would have been foolish to pass up. Not to mention I am so excited, since this started It's all I've been focused on (besides work). So, as you can understand, I am serious about this and even though it's a small boat, I feel she is just the start.

John, 
I have been there, that was my starting point and someone finally just replied, He is a senior member and knows the history of that 30 year old Company, He feels it is defiantly a "one of a kind" design no doubt SC, maybe an experimental design or even custom built, they have been just as receiving as this forum. From what I have found here this community also has mounds of info to acquire, and seems like a pretty close-knit group, thats good. And I do not want to limit my knowledge. I have been enjoying some of the shared experiences here and they are really helping us get a better perspective, we like what we see ; ).

So! Needless to say we will be here for a while, as we re-build this we will be seeking help and knowledge/advice from all who will lend the time. I am an RPSGT and she is a practice manager so we don't have much time, she is going into Nursing, I am on my way to 3 days a week, so after another year we will be where we want, then look-out!

Thanks again for the warm welcome


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Faster said:


> .. dramatic sheer line indeed...


Ok! Your killin me, is that good or bad? What role does that play, From what I read before it only means the boat will take-on a lil less green water. Is that all there is to it?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

JohnRPollard said:


> Congrats on the new boat.
> 
> I believe what you may have is a 1980 South Coast Explorer 21..


Well done, JRP... I had no luck but I was looking for a SouthCoast 20...



MastaFunk said:


> Ok! Your killin me, is that good or bad? What role does that play, From what I read before it only means the boat will take-on a lil less green water. Is that all there is to it?


The higher bow sections will keep the boat a bit dryer in chop, that's true.. but it's mostly a styling thing, and whether or not you like "the look". Earlier boats generally had deeper curves on sheerlines, the classic C&Cs always had (to my eye) a "pretty" sheer line, at least up to the late 80s. Others, like the SC27 had a distinct reverse sheer which has never looked "right" to me. And the the east coast Dory can take things to an extreme...

So there's some real advantage, if you like the side view, so much the better!


----------

